# AC adapter for 60D/6D...Canon or 3rd party



## sanjosedave (Nov 3, 2013)

$100 difference between Canon and no name OEM....what do you use?


----------



## Jim Saunders (Nov 3, 2013)

I have a knock-off for my 50D for timelapse; It runs just fine. An 8.4 volt wall wart and a shim to match a battery isn't a big thing to copy.

Jim


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 4, 2013)

Canon has to register their AC adapters and test them for RF interference. The Chinese don't. Make sure that the adapter is at least certified by a safety agency like Underwriters Laboratories (US). Fire and shock hazards can be avoided.

Then you only need to be concerned about damage to your camera rather than losing your life. And, if its a registered product, it is not likely to hurt your equipment.


----------

